# 17x17x17 Oskar & Claus



## Lars (Jan 28, 2011)

OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMOMG OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOM...!!!!


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 28, 2011)

I saw the computer model of it before. I didn't think they would actually make one


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 28, 2011)

Mike should BLD it


----------



## Zubon (Jan 28, 2011)

Awesome, I can remember when it was first designed. Good to see a prototype finally made!


----------



## Stefan (Jan 28, 2011)

Zubon said:


> Good to see a prototype finally made!


 
Six months ago?


----------



## LouisCormier (Jan 28, 2011)

Imagine putting the stickers on this thing :O


----------



## cannon4747 (Jan 28, 2011)

Stefan said:


> Six months ago?


 
i saw that thing a long time ago but what he's made now is more practical because i heard that there are less alignment issues with the new one and the old one popped many many times and he lost many many pieces. a larger cube is necessary so that the pieces arent like an eighth of an inch thick


----------



## Hexi (Jan 28, 2011)

Make an OH video


----------



## qqwref (Jan 28, 2011)

This is pretty silly, you have to admit. Is anyone ever going to sit down and solve this? Would anyone want to? 

Also, I can't say I'm a fan of this type of coloring. The edges need to be colored to to be a true 17x17 cube, otherwise it's just a 15x15 babyface.


----------



## Hexi (Jan 28, 2011)

That was sarcasm...


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 28, 2011)

I SO want to see a video of Mike BLDing this.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 28, 2011)

qqwref said:


> This is pretty silly, you have to admit. Is anyone ever going to sit down and solve this? Would anyone want to?
> 
> Also, I can't say I'm a fan of this type of coloring. The edges need to be colored to to be a true 17x17 cube, otherwise it's just a 15x15 babyface.


 
I was guessing when I saw it that they just hadn't gotten around to fully stickering it yet. Which is a shame - even having to cut custom stickers, it can't take more than another 24 hours or so to finish stickering it, can it?


----------



## tx789 (Jan 28, 2011)

Whoa


----------



## HavoCentral (Jan 28, 2011)

I read somewhere that the idea turned out bad, since the friction was so bad, that it wouldn't turn.

Is this a new better version that that one.


----------



## Keban (Jan 28, 2011)

Thats gonna be a pain in the ass to use if it's not gonna be pillowed, haha.


----------



## SEBUVER (Jan 28, 2011)

The first puzzle was prototyped by Clauwse from the TwistyPuzzles forum, and it sort of failed big time. After Oskar and Claus discussed the issues, a new version was design, which appears to be a success.


----------



## AustinReed (Jan 29, 2011)

This is just ridiculous.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jan 29, 2011)

Hexi said:


> That was sarcasm...


 
He wasn't even talking to you.


----------



## Magix (Jan 29, 2011)

I wonder how well it cuts corners


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 29, 2011)

O_O







Even if no one ever sits down and solves it, the fact that it exists is amazing to me.


----------



## ianography (Jan 29, 2011)

mommy.


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 29, 2011)

that is kinda big i guess


----------



## mrCage (Jan 29, 2011)

Proper turns vid pls??

Per


----------



## RubikZz (Feb 6, 2011)

I know the hardnest solve: OH and multiple blindfolded 16/16.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 6, 2011)

How much would stickers cost?  Better yet, tiles?


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Feb 6, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> How much would stickers cost?  Better yet, tiles?


 
Cutting your own from cubesmith sheets... probably $15?

Tiles.... maybe $55

This is assuming that the 17x17x17 is like 8inx8inx8in. I couldn't find measurements anywhere of it...


----------

